# Firmware: Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM v1.0.5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM to improve performance with the Canon Cinema EOS C70.
> Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM
> *Firmware Version 1.0.5 incorporates the following improvement for the phenomenon:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mrproxy (Nov 19, 2020)

" Reduces image noise when performing high sensitivity shooting with the RF50mm F1.2 L USM lens attached to the EOS C70 camera." - How lens FW can change something like this?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2020)

mrproxy said:


> " Reduces image noise when performing high sensitivity shooting with the RF50mm F1.2 L USM lens attached to the EOS C70 camera." - How lens FW can change something like this?



I suspect the vignetting correction data in the lens was ever so slightly off and that caused the C70 to ramp up exposure a tiny bit. I can't think of anything else that a lens firmware can fix when it comes to image noise


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I suspect the vignetting correction data in the lens was ever so slightly off and that caused the C70 to ramp up exposure a tiny bit. I can't think of anything else that a lens firmware can fix when it comes to image noise


If the data is off in the lens, then why does the update note suggest this is only for the C70? I do like your guess, though! Just wondering why it doesn't benefit R bodies...As it stands, I don't see a reason for somebody with no intention of using a C70 to install this update.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> If the data is off in the lens, then why does the update note suggest this is only for the C70? I do like your guess, though! Just wondering why it doesn't benefit R bodies...As it stands, I don't see a reason for somebody with no intention of using a C70 to install this update.


My guess is that the firmware in the C70 exposed the bug in the lens firmware and Canon decided that the C70 firmware team was right.


----------

